# Clearblue Plus Pregnancy Test



## NellieP (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi all

I am wondering if anyone has had any experience of Clearblue Plus Pregnancy test?  I am on day 12 of the 2ww and decided to take a test today! I think there was a very very very faint positive line showing but I'm really not sure.  Are there any pregnancy test that would be more sensitive than this to give me a definite answer??

Any help or advice would be really appreciated.

Thank you 

NellieP xx


----------



## KaisMommy (Sep 7, 2006)

is it the blue dye? I took one last month and so thought it was positive as I had the very faint hint of a thin blue line. I called clear blue and complained they sent me out a digi which was negative. So blue dye tests can be misleading. If it's pink then if you do see a 2nd line then chances are you may be pregnant


----------



## mariabelfast (Nov 2, 2009)

I used clearblue plus & it worked just fine. The line was quite dark though but I tested jusy day prior to otd


----------



## Katie4 (Oct 21, 2007)

What is the latest Nellie P? I know I used a boots one and got a faint positive and then clearblue which measures at half the concentration if I remember correctly gave me my BFP with NG.


----------

